# NO Xplode....kinda bad, or very bad?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

To those of you who lift weights or do sports...

Have you ever done stims? Such as NO xplode.

Personally I LOVE it - but then again, I love anything that makes me feel pumped and driven. Studying on adderall, working with a nice cup of strong coffee...I'm a fairly type A person and I'm happiest when I'm "getting things done". Nothing makes me more able to enjoy a relaxing evening than being very productive during the day. In fact, I can honestly say that's been my "cure" for anxiety for years - it allows be to feel confident *FOR A REASON* - I accomplished something. 

And you can see how someone with this personality can get into stims...

My question is, just how bad is it for depression and social anxiety? Right now I'm not doing too well due to my current life circumstances, and I fear this is making it worse...but how can you tell for sure, really.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Well for social anxiety i don't know but for generalized anxiety disorder its a big no no! Hell i only took half the recommended serving of one of these N.O. hardcore pre workout sups and it gave me the heart rate of a serial killer jacking off in to a sock!, my whole world came crumbling down i don't think i even made it to the gym that morning i just had to ride it out like a bad trip. I know some of the stuff in some of these also interact with certain meds but your clearly not as sensitive to stims as I am.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm...you know, I have a friend who got unpleasant heart racing and couldn't sleep all night after it. So this makes two occasions I've heard of bad effects being blatantly obvious.

For me it's a bit different - I love the pump, and I don't know if the bad effects are real or imaginary. As in, is it making my anxiety worse or am I just blaming it when it didn't really change a thing. It's figuring that part out - that's my issue.


----------



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

NoXplode is garbage, just a bunch of filler. Go get Jack3d instead.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a tub of caffeine that will lose it's effect soon. You will need to cycle off of it 3 weeks on/1 off. Depends on the person whether if affects anxiety/depression


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

FoggyMirror said:


> NoXplode is garbage, just a bunch of filler. Go get Jack3d instead.


Tried it...not sure if there's much of a difference for me. Except Jack3d creates a tingling feeling, which I'm not sure I like. But I'd suck it up if it felt noticeably better than noxplode.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

More like ANAL -Xplode. Stuff gives you explosive diarrhea. I had much better results with just simple ephedrine.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go for Jack3d, three weeks on, two weeks off or something like that. It works for me!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Vitamin C is a nitric oxide enhancer, cortisol blocker and a stimulant. It is the best pre workout supplement. Don't burn you nervous system using those over hyped products.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Speaking of vitamin C, I remember having a cold and drinking very large amounts of EmergenC...THAT stuff actually seemed to give me some noticeable paranoia effects moreso than NOXplode.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Zima said:


> Speaking of vitamin C, I remember having a cold and drinking very large amounts of EmergenC...THAT stuff actually seemed to give me some noticeable paranoia effects moreso than NOXplode.


And what is good if you take "very large amounts"?

Edit: I just checked what emergenc is and it seems it has lots of other stuff besides vitamin c.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Zima said:


> Tried it...not sure if there's much of a difference for me. Except Jack3d creates a tingling feeling, which I'm not sure I like. But I'd suck it up if it felt noticeably better than noxplode.


It is that beta alanine which does that tingling. I avoid anything that has it.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

proximo20 said:


> And what is good if you take "very large amounts"?
> 
> Edit: I just checked what emergenc is and it seems it has lots of other stuff besides vitamin c.


Yeah, I think it's the other stuff. It is meant to be an energy boost as well, though it's supposedly "healthy", unlike the "evil" stim products. Funny that I react worse to it than to noxplode.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a no explode sachet thing to try today..
its been 20-30 mins.. I feel abit wierd... kinda of out of it feeling/cant focus.. like im on drugs. keep loosing the motivation to finish writing this  I feel like I just want to have a nap actualy... hopefully something positive happens in the next 30 mins before i goto the gym.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

back from working out.. worst workout ever.. heart was racing for most of the time (even before i got there) its still going pretty fast now, but not as bad as before. I had shortness of breath the entire time, even after doing light warm up exercises. felt dizzy aswell a number of times. 
i had little/no focus, motivation and strength. It felt like working out when you have the flu/sick. 

The only positive is the 'pump' is alot stronger even though ive put in not much effort. but thats only beneficial because im going out for dinner now with other ppls...hopefully it lasts for a while  ofcourse negative is i still feel pretty wierd..... 

from reading reviews on the net it looks like a few people have similar results as i just did. not sure if ill try it again..... lucky i only spent $3 on the sample pack instead of $80 for a full tub =)


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoa. That's one hell of a reaction.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Take L-Arginne/Zinc/Vitamin C/Vitmain D/Magnesium


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ sounds like a multivitamin =)

I dont have much faith in these pre w.o supps and arent expecting much, but curious to try a few. I Often workout after work (office job) and am yawning the hole way through. Even on the weekends during the day I feel pretty tired. Dont think its my diet as I eat 6 good meals a day. 

My friend gave me a bit of his jack3d to try.. so i'll give that a go today. Otherwise I might try some caffeine pill + AAKG. 

I smoke quite alot aswell which doesnt help.. :|


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

as i expected... jack3d does nothing.. for me.. 
had the recommended amount, waited 30 mins, nothing.. then had more.. nothing..

didnt have a negative effect like no explode did atleast.. the other positive is it tastes nice, but cordial is alot cheaper =)


tis strange.. cause medication/drugs effect me.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

jimbo00 said:


> ^^ sounds like a multivitamin =)


Well sort of I take WAY more mg's than you get in a multi vitamin.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Why do people need this stuff anyway ? for me working out was like the best thing ever and I was JACKED just to be able to do it. I wish I would have started at 16 and stuck with it... because I would have been a beast by now.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah thats true. I was conned into the energy claims people were making on other forums  allthough reviews seem to be 50/50 (half saying its useless and does nothing) but i was trying to ignore those people.. 

Some of the claims people make about supplements are amusing. I was reading a few weeks ago one guy had some creatine for the first time then 20 mins later lifted 20kg more than he normaly does............


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you rarely drink caffeine and then drink two scoops of it you will feel something for sure. If I take it I have to do something active and physical though, I could not imagine taking it and then trying to study.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

hehe funnily enough im actualy studying now.
Im sure it def works for some people, and def doesnt for others. 

I'll keep trying it though cause my friend gave me a fair bit. 

maybe i should try snorting/smoking it :boogie


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

jimbo00 said:


> yeah thats true. I was conned into the energy claims people were making on other forums  allthough reviews seem to be 50/50 (half saying its useless and does nothing) but i was trying to ignore those people..
> 
> Some of the claims people make about supplements are amusing. I was reading a few weeks ago one guy had some creatine for the first time then 20 mins later lifted 20kg more than he normaly does............


 I've had one supplement work for me and that was Novedex XT which is an estrogen blocker, my lifts went way up for the 3-4 months I was on it.. had to stop because you have to cycle it and my weights went right back down it's like legal steriods but it doesn't give you test it just free's it up. I also got really lean while on it probably the leanest I've ever been.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Rasputin_1 said:


> If you rarely drink caffeine and then drink two scoops of it you will feel something for sure. If I take it I have to do something active and physical though, I could not imagine taking it and then trying to study.


That's pretty much how it is for most people. If you already drink tons of caffeine or are generally immune to any "energy" products you won't feel it, but most people should feel a pump - even if it's only in your head. And that helps, after all it's willpower that allows you to finish that last rep or keep running when you want to fall over.

Those of you who are skeptical of stories where people tried it, went to the gym, and immediately lifted 50lbs more are correct - that's pretty unlikely even on steroids. pre-workout stimulants are closer to 5hr energy than to steroids as far as supplements go, anyway.



> I've had one supplement work for me and that was Novedex XT which is an estrogen blocker, my lifts went way up for the 3-4 months I was on it.. had to stop because you have to cycle it and my weights went right back down it's like legal steriods but it doesn't give you test it just free's it up. I also got really lean while on it probably the leanest I've ever been.


Now THAT sounds kinda interesting. I'll have to read up on this.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

had some jack3d (2x dose)as soon as i got home from work tonight. My stomach was full, but I hadn eaten in 2ish hours and I think I got a slight result. I got a mild tingly feeling people talk about from the beta-a....whatever is.. and I wasnt tired or wanting to take a nap like i normaly am after work. It was legs day, so i def wasnt motivated to start but when I did i got pretty into it. I was taking less breaks between sets aswell which is a first for me. By the end of the hour legs were killing (as they always do) but I wanted to keep going - I didnt though... but yeah it appears I had somewhat of a result taking it. 

I think my problem was that I was expecting a surge of energy, like i've just taken speed/pills or something 

Going to try out caffeine pills tommorow and see how they compare, as they are heeeaapps cheaper.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I like Jack3d better. No-X made my heart race 20 minutes into my workout. I had to stop even though I wasn't breathing hard.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ive been using this stuff 'aps mesomorph' the last few days. Loving it =)
can definetly feel the energy people are talking about in pre workout drinks now. Pump stays for much longer aswell. 

I ended up trying 3.5 scoops of jack3d and I can say with certainty that just 1 scoop of APS had more of an effect on me....and the scoop sizes in both products are the same.. 

If you guys get an effect from 1 scoop of jack3d I rekon you'll love this mesomorph stuff. Price is the same aswell.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^^ Good to know. If I try another pre workout supp I might get that one. I've been using Hemo Rage Ultra Concentrate and 95% of the time it never gave me a mental pump or huge energy boost like I've read people get from it. Big disappointment really. Most of the time it messed with my head. One negative thought would pop into my head or I'd miss a rep and I'd feel miserable until later on when it wore off. I took 1.5 scoops once, says never to take more than 1 but 1 wasn't working for me, and I was paranoid, twitchy and talking to myself for hours afterward. Pretty scary actually. 

No xplode never did anything at all. Lucky I got it free otherwise would've been the biggest waste of money.
Superpump250 was the only one out of the three that actually gave me energy and that mental focus.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

were bouts in aus are you ?
If your in melb perhaps we can do a trade sometime  ?


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

So...I've decided to stop using noxplode and pre-workout stims in general. Feels too much like a recreational drug to me, and has little effect on actual performance. I also notice that I use up a lot of my good chemicals early in the day - such as take some noxplode, get super pumped and hit the gym...I'm all kinds of happy and confident during that time, but then in the evening I'm pretty down. So maybe if I took noxplode out of the equation and was less pumped up when I lift, I'd feel less down towards the end of the day.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Zima said:


> To those of you who lift weights or do sports...
> 
> Have you ever done stims? Such as NO xplode.
> 
> ...


I haven't messed with NO Xplode for a few years now. When I first started using it, the pumps were crazy but then after a few months (yes now I know I should have taken a break in between), the effects totally went away and just made my stomach very uncomfortable and made me extremely naseaus.

Although I like NO supplements and take them occasionally, since they give you good pumps, they typically upset my stomach. I prefer just creatine and protein powders.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Zima said:


> So...I've decided to stop using noxplode and pre-workout stims in general. Feels too much like a recreational drug to me, and has little effect on actual performance. I also notice that I use up a lot of my good chemicals early in the day - such as take some noxplode, get super pumped and hit the gym...I'm all kinds of happy and confident during that time, but then in the evening I'm pretty down. So maybe if I took noxplode out of the equation and was less pumped up when I lift, I'd feel less down towards the end of the day.


A good protein powder is always helpful


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

five years ago when i wasnt on medication I took some Green Bulge that is similar to NO-X plode and I felt happier.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

jimbo00 said:


> were bouts in aus are you ?
> If your in melb perhaps we can do a trade sometime  ?


I'm near Sydney. Where do you buy your supps from? They're ridiculously expensive in supplement stores, I get stuff on ebay but these pre workout supps are way overpriced so I usually don't bother buying them. Samples would be good but I don't think most places have them.
White Flood is one I've heard is pretty good but then again Hemo rage was supposed to be awesome too.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Xande said:


> A good protein powder is always helpful


Oh I have no problems in the making gains department - I was just doing it for the pump. Like a drug addict, i tell ya!

So yeah, half a jar of noxplode is now in the trash. What a waste of $$


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah i also get alot of stuff from ebay. 
I like mrsupplement.com.au aswell. They sometimes give ya samples of stuff when you buy things.



ForeverStallone said:


> I'm near Sydney. Where do you buy your supps from? They're ridiculously expensive in supplement stores, I get stuff on ebay but these pre workout supps are way overpriced so I usually don't bother buying them. Samples would be good but I don't think most places have them.
> White Flood is one I've heard is pretty good but then again Hemo rage was supposed to be awesome too.


----------

